# jackplate



## Downtown (Jul 11, 2013)

Awhile back I posted pics of my tracker grizzly. I asked about the spray and motor height, and was told I need a jackplate to bring up the motor so it sits flush with the bottom of my boat. After a few phone calls to the dealer and a few arguments, they told me to bring it up so they cold run it and see what the problem was. They agreed with everything I told them and said they would recommend a jackplate, After a few more arguments about them selling me a boat not properly set up they decided to make it right and install a jackplate at their cost.

I just got back from the dealer with my boat and jackplate, now I have to run it and make the adjustments. Right now it is set as high as it can go with the foot sitting about 1 inch above the bottom, I will probably drop it down to flush and start there.


----------



## catmansteve (Jul 11, 2013)

Glad to hear they made it right. Just from looking at the amount of setback you have in the picture, I think you'll probably need a splash plate. If when you go for a test run it wants to cavitate no matter what height or trim it's set at, that's probably the issue. Let us know how it does, lots of people here would be glad to help with the fine tuning!


----------



## BrazosDon (Jul 11, 2013)

You know the boat and motor are still set up from the dealership with you having to do the adjustments. At their shop they would have jacks or chain hoist or something to position the motor at least close the proper height. JMOP


----------



## Downtown (Jul 11, 2013)

After I made the last post I went out and measured the height and its not an inch high, its actually a half inch high so im gonna leave it there and run it, then I will start lowering it as needed. The dealer said they planned on running it before I came to pick it up but I am impatient and like to do a lot of stuff myself. As far as a splash plate goes, I can have one made up pretty quick. Im not new to running the river just new to the jets. You guys are a big help with lots of knowledge on this and I wanted to say thanks. After I get it back on the river I will let you know how it went.


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 12, 2013)

Speaking of splash plates, what do you guys use for those/how do you make them? I'll have some .125" aluminum sheet left over from my floor/deck. Would something like that work? I'm doing a transom riser, not a jackplate though. Is the setback of a jackplate what causes splashback? With a transom riser my foot should end up pretty darn close to the hull.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jul 12, 2013)

Here are some pics of jet rigs I have been collecting of the interweb...i like to see as many designs as possible.


----------



## catmansteve (Jul 12, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322075#p322075 said:


> BigTerp » Today, 09:48[/url]"]Speaking of splash plates, what do you guys use for those/how do you make them? I'll have some .125" aluminum sheet left over from my floor/deck. Would something like that work? I'm doing a transom riser, not a jackplate though. Is the setback of a jackplate what causes splashback? With a transom riser my foot should end up pretty darn close to the hull.


It depends on a lot of factors, basically if the front of the foot causes a vertical spray you need either a splash plate, to raise your motor, or both. I need to make one for mine even though my motor is bolted straight to the transom, I almost have spray coming into the back of the boat but I can't raise it any higher or it will cavitate.


----------



## Downtown (Jul 13, 2013)

Just got back from the river. That jackplate made a world of difference, still has spray but it is very little, im not worried about it.
I did not have to lower the motor any as it does not cavitate. So I am happy with how it all turned out.


----------



## catmansteve (Jul 13, 2013)

Good deal, glad it worked out for you. What kind of speed are you getting from that setup? Mine is a 40/30, I usually getaround 25 mph, I've thought about upgrading to a 60/40 but don't know if the extra power is worth the loss in gas mileage


----------



## Downtown (Jul 14, 2013)

Im not sure of speed yet, I don't have a speedometer or a gps.
On Thursday or Friday I am taking my dad out so I will have him bring his gps to see what my speed is, I wish I would have got a speed before the jackplate so I can see what the difference is.


----------



## BrokenOar (Sep 24, 2013)

Downtown, the setup on my boat wasn't quite right either, but it did come with a jack plate. After some trial and error and a friends advise, my sled clocks at 34mph (GPS). I assume we purchased our boats at the same dealer. I've heard their jet setups are hit and miss.


----------



## rockdamage (Sep 25, 2013)

I have rigged dozens of these engines... what is your transom height .


----------



## Downtown (Sep 25, 2013)

BrokenOar
I don't have a speedo or a gps so I don't really know how fast mine is running yet. I do know that once I put the jackplate on it made a huge difference. When I get a gps I will play around with the height. Im assuming Greg helped you out with yours. I will have to get ahold of him sometime and have him help me. Oh by the way, You must be Mitch, Im James, Mary's cousin. 

I havent had my boat up to ulster yet, you will have to show me the way sometime.


----------



## Downtown (Sep 25, 2013)

My transom height is 19 inches.
right now I have it set so the leading edge of the foot is about half inch above the bottom of the hull.
it seems to run good, still getting some overspray and it don't cavitate, so I havent adjusted it. I have to get a gps so I can see my speed and make adjustments then.


----------



## BrokenOar (Sep 27, 2013)

You got it, if you want stop by the house and take a look at my setup. I took mine up 1/4'' higher and started to loose ground so I dropped it back down to where its at now. Its surprisingly higher than what Greg and I thought it should be. it only took an hour or so of running and adjusting to get it right. I'm still learning the river. We went up to the point the other day there are some shallow spots and some boulders and the river is a foot lower than it was that day so not sure if I want to try it now. Once it comes up again I'll be out. I've been using a GPS speedometer app on my phone.


----------



## Downtown (Sep 27, 2013)

Ive only had mine from the Wysox bridge to the Towanda bridge. I have Sunday Monday and Tuesday off and plan on going one of those days. What time is best to stop in and check out your set up. I think mine might be set to high but all my weight is in the back of the boat and it don't cavitate.
Next year I want to move the gas tank and the battery up front. Im sure I will have to drop it down a little if I do.
I have a whole list of stuff I want to get for it but first is a trolling motor and new seats. (The ones I use now are out of my other boat.)
Im also debating if I want to spray it camo.


----------



## shakin12 (Sep 28, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322220#p322220 said:


> catmansteve » 13 Jul 2013, 17:00[/url]"]Good deal, glad it worked out for you. What kind of speed are you getting from that setup? Mine is a 40/30, I usually getaround 25 mph, I've thought about upgrading to a 60/40 but don't know if the extra power is worth the loss in gas mileage



You will most likely get better gas mileage with the 4 stroke 40 over your 30 two stroke! My 40 is a gas sipper!


----------

